# Amp problem (Clarion)



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys newbie here having a problem with my amp. I have a clarion dpx1001.2 amp. It’s old but I don’t want to get a new one! It’s been in a total of 9 cars now (not all mine) and I honestly don’t want to spend any more money on car stuff. So here it is. Everything is wired correctly and it is a problem with the amp or possibly the ground. When the volume is all the way down my subs make a crazy scratching noise, at first I thought it was the voice coils but I went and bought new subs today and same thing as soon as I hooked them up. 
So at low volume it makes this noise and for about 30 secs to a min then the subs and amp shut off power light blinks for about 10 seconds then everything turns back on. Now when I crank it up everything works fine, subs hit great, no noise, no cutting out. So is my amp fried? I have to check the ground yet tomorrow didn’t want to today it was tooooo cold outside. 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

are the new subs DVC (Dual Voice Coil) or SVC (Single Voice Coil)? what are the ohms for each sub?


----------



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

The subs are DVC 2 ohm. Kicker Comps, I already checked to make sure everything is wired right and it is. The old subs were just SVC infinity reference series from like 8 years ago.


----------



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Also when cruising around at low volume the amp shuts off and turns back on all by itself. Once I turn it up it stays on and works fine.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

interesting, never seen that problem come through the shop before. Are the subs wired up parallel or series?


----------



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Parallel ... I ordered a new amp a crap one but I just want to see if it the amp causing the issues because if it is I'm going to check into fixing it I don't want to part with it ..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

so if you have 2 subs, both are DVC 2ohm each one creates a 1 ohm load, so your trying to pull a .5ohm load...generally you have to strap amps to get that ohm load, might have buggered up your amp, but I could be wrong.


----------



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I figured it out. The amp was bad, I swapped it with another amp and it works fine. 2 ohms so everything is working right. I'm kind of bummed this amp is screwed I have had it forever. What would you recommend for a replacement? I have 2 12" inch kicker comps, 400 rms, 2 ohms, dual voice coil. I would like something with a remote gain as sometimes I have a car load of people and don't want my stereo pounding. I have a crap Lanzar 1000Watt amp in there now but want something better with more control.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Kicker ZX1000.1 $549.95

Class	D
Power (watts) Mono	1000 @ 2 Ohms
Remote Bass Control	Yes
Length (in., cm)	13-5/8, 34.5


----------

